# 3hp tecumseh ice auger



## riverwild (Feb 16, 2007)

i have a 3hp jiffy ice auger with a tecumseh av520 engine rebuilt carb can get it to start runs for a while than wants to die unless i hit the primer i cleaned carb real good i took the exhaust cover off and when the piston rings pass the exhaust opening i can hear hissing sprayed carb cleaner on the rings while it was going towards tdc and it bubbles back threw the rings and i can hear hisssing i am thinking bad rings not enough compression to keep it going??????? any help bought the auger used fairly cheap so if i have to get rebuilt no biggee for the price i paid compaired to the price of a new one


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Hows the compression?anything over 95 PSI on the first pull is A-OK.


----------



## riverwild (Feb 16, 2007)

haven't checked it going to take it to local repair shop see if they can figure it out


----------



## icepickjake (Mar 17, 2006)

try keeping it choked when running at low rpms and swithing it to no-choke when running full throttle-some times some of the older ones without clutches run like that
icepickjake


----------

